# Missing Genki



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

We sent Genki to the Rainbow Bridge tonight. He had been a cheerful, peace-loving, and caring dog with character, just because he was so loved and totally spoiled by everyone around him. Just not an average golden retriever. We did what we thought were best for him, including our decision tonight. I feel lucky to be with him for the past 12 years.Genki, May you rest in peace, and you will always be in our hearts.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your loss....  Our thoughts and Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's a heartbreaking decision to let them go but probably one of the most unselfish acts of love. Run free sweet sugar face. You and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of your loss of Genki. I sounds like he was deeply loved and won't ever be forgotten. Warm thoughts heading your way in this difficult time.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awww, beautiful Genki will be very missed I am sure! Rest easy boy and run those tennis ball down with my Dakota at the bridge! Prayers for you and your family

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Genki. You gave him a great and wonderful life and the most loving thing you can do is to let them go when the time is right. He iwill be running and playing with all of our pups until you can be together again. He is a beautiful pup and cherish all your memories with him


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Genki.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

My deepest condolences on your loss. The Rainbow at the Bridge was a little brighter today with Genki joining the pack there. Thank you for giving him your hearts like he gave you his. Godspeed Sweet Boy~Play Hard Until We Join You.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my...I am so sorry. My eyes are tearing looking at that picture. My thoughts are with you. Genki is at the bridge, may you meet again one day.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your loss. Thak you for loving him enough to make the hrd decision you had to make. My thoughts are with you./


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry! My deepest sympathy for you!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The greatest gift you can give is to always do what is best for your beloved Genki...even on his last day.

Bless you. ((((((((hugs)))))))))


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

really sorry to hear your very sad news, rest in peace Genki,


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, I am also so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. Making th choice to let them go is probably one of the hardest things to do. I am sure he is running, happy and free as a puppy at Rainbow Bridge with all of the other angels.

Godspeed sweet angel Genki.....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Your decision, although hard, was one of love.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. I know its a hard decision but sounds like it was the best thing for Genki. Thank you for loving him. Run free and play hard Genki. Sandy and Kelly will be happy to romp with you. Thought and prayers from our gang.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Those decisions are never easy, even when we know it is the right thing to do . . .


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. but what wonderful owners Genki had that put his needs first. no matter how painful. We're thinking of your family.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

so sorry about your loss, the decision not being easy, had to do it myself, i believe it was the most un selfish decision that could ever be made. prayers for you and family.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*SO Sorry For The Loss Of Your Beloved Genki, He Was A Sweet Lookin Fella. I Know Its Very Hard To Make That Decision, But It Is The Final Act Of Love We Can Do For Them. Take Care, You Are In Our Thoughts.




*


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

i have been in your shoes,godspeed to you.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences to you and your family on the loss of Genki. What a sweet looking fellow.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

(((((((((hugs)))))))))
Sorry to hear of your loss of Genki, our thoughts and prayers are with you all.
RIP Dear Sweet Golden Oldie, Genki


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss. Sending you hugs


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Rest peacefully Genki, and be sure to play hard at the bridge. What a gorgeous dog you were!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

my heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry. Genki was such a handsome boy. you are in my thoughts, Denise


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of sweat Genki


----------

